# Forum guidelines



## terri

*

Forum Guidelines:
*_

To Our Aspiring Pros:_

* We have created this forum just for you!   This forum is specifically  for those photographers who have recently made, or are considering  making, the jump from amateur to professional.   Here is a place to ask  questions and seek advice on photography as a paid undertaking.   Feel  free to ask questions on any aspect of photography as a business.   

  * If you want technical advice on your professional images, you may  post one or two examples in this forum and ask for specific input.    

* To display recent work from a working shoot, please use one of the regular Galleries.


_To Our Working Pros:

_* You know better than anyone how hard it can be to get started!    Every working professional and experienced photographer had to start at  the beginning at some point.   Here is your chance to offer tips and  advice to those just coming up in the field.    

* This is a place to offer advice and encouragement.  Rudeness, snide remarks and 'newbie bashing' will not be tolerated.     


_To Everyone:
_
  Looking for more personalized help?  

  Want to help someone on a more one-on-one basis? 

  Then check out our Mentoring Program here at TPF!

  Help us make it even better with your support or suggestions!


----------

